# New Forest Motorhome Show



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Appletree are hoping to run New Forest motorhome Show NEW FOREST SHOW NEW DATE 17th to 21st SEPTEMBER

*New Forest Show Ground: *The Show Ground, Clay Hill,Brockenhurst SO42 7QH

Camping dates are from 12 noon on Thursday 17th September nights £12 per night minimum of 2 nights required.

We will have our own pitch there so if you are intending on going please mention you want to camp with Motorhomefacts when booking tel 01805 603943 to book

Also please post on here if you have booked so we know who to expect.

Fingers crossed if does actually be allowed to go ahead

We have all details etc on our facebook page so if you havent yet joined us on there please do so

https://www.facebook.com/events/1559907807503337/

Thanks Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

NEW FOREST SHOW NEW DATE 17th to 21st SEPTEMBER

Hopefully this will go ahead


----------

